# Backlapping changed my life



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey all, 
I finally backlapped my baroness today and I cannot believe the difference. This is the first time i've backlapped since I bought it. What an easy thing to do!! If anyone has a greensmower and hasn't backlapped it yet, get to it!!! :nod: :nod: :nod: It literally feels like I have a new mower. Thanks to MQ for the help!

*Also, note the massive treehouse i am building in the backyard. I'm definitely going to have to aerate because of all the trampling. I spent the better part of 4 hours vacuuming rocks and dirt from my backyard before I mowed. Everyone thinks I'm crazy. :shock:

alex aka ajmikola


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Glad to see everything worked out great and the lawn is coming along very nice!!!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> I spent the better part of 4 hours vacuuming rocks and dirt from my backyard before I mowed. Everyone thinks I'm crazy. :shock:


Yep.... You are officially lawn crazy like some of the rest of us. Those tiny rocks are not going to clean themselves up. It is just not worth the damage they could do to your freshly sharpened reel.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Once you embrace how crazy you are it gets better. At first you'll do the crazy stuff when nobody is home. But eventually you get to the point where putting down milo and a heavy dose of companion down while the neighbors are having a large party is "normal".


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > I spent the better part of 4 hours vacuuming rocks and dirt from my backyard before I mowed. Everyone thinks I'm crazy. :shock:
> ...


Yep, and I am sitting here laughing. I did a light layer of sand on my lawn Tuesday after work. I used my broadcast spreader for 200 pounds. Then after I got it down I took a broom and started working it in. As I was busy doing what looked like sweeping the lawn I paused and thought "this must look crazy to people passing by"


----------

